# Can deer mice be housed with fancy mice?



## madmouse

Does anyone here have any experience keeping (captive bred) deer mice with fancy mice? I've heard it can be done, as with ASFs. If so, what gender combinations work best?


----------



## Miceandmore64

You can always try it


----------



## gyri

I've heard of people trying it but I do not know how it went. I would think the wild mice would be aggressive toward your mice. They are much more likely to bite you as well, especially if they are captured as adults. Even a captive born wild deer mouse has a very good chance of never becoming tame around humans. Also, deer mice are not the same species as domestic mice. They are not even in the same genus so I don't imagine breeding is a possibility.


----------



## hemlocklily

With regard to your deer mice, are they only a generation or two from wild "stock" that was captured, or are they from a long lineage of captive-bred animals? (Forgive my ignorance, just never seen deer mice kept as pets before).

If they are from wild parents, have they been treated for parasites? I'd be really worried about transmitting something to the domestic fancy mice...at least I would worry if they'd been exposed to wild deer mice at some point. Wild mice are likely going to have mites or lice, at the very least. Temperament-wise I don't think it would work either, but never tried it.


----------



## Fluffnstuff

I know this is a very old post and hope you'll forgive me for dragging it back up but wanted to answer for the benefit of anybody else who might be looking for information.

They're different species and won't inbreed, but I got domestic/pet mice to be company for an orphaned, wild deer mouse I hand-reared and I did it at the advice of a wildlife rehab guy. The mouse was quarantined for 6 weeks and had seen the vet at that point so we knew it was healthy and parasite free.

Different species and won't mate, and all of mine are girls anyway, but introducing a pair of domestic mice of about the same age (young. then) went fine. They groom each other, sleep together, use the wheel together and benefit from the company. Wouldn't try multiple males in a group for any reason.

The advice I'd offer for anybody else searching this topic (and there are a few) and thinking of it would be to remember that deer mice use a lot of space - more so than the domestic mice - and to keep introductions to similar sized/aged animals. Also quarantine like heck.

And I'm NOT advising it as a matter of course, either.


----------

